# Fiber festivals list very cool



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Most of the festivals are in Sept/Oct.
http://fiddleheadfibers.com/fiber-festivals-list/


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

http://njsheep.net/festival/

Here is the one I am going to in New Jersey. Anyone else going to be there? September.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to go but I think a bit far. I will be going to Rhinebeck NY festival.
http://sheepandwool.com/


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to get the large flyer/bobbin for my Ashford so I can spin the artyarn. Is that something that would be cheaper at a festival?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Most likely they always have fair prices but do your home work first before you go. For 2 reason one if they are to expensive or do not have it you could order when you get home. Now my next Question do you really want to wait till Sept to buy it? It would be pulling at my heart string to purchase and use just me though.... lol lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Most likely they always have fair prices but do your home work first before you go. For 2 reason one if they are to expensive or do not have it you could order when you get home. Now my next Question do you really want to wait till Sept to buy it? It would be pulling at my heart string to purchase and use just me though.... lol lol


Thanks and no, I really don't want to wait until September. Lol. I actually want it today but that's not happening. So, maybe this week......lol


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I would love to go but I think a bit far. I will be going to Rhinebeck NY festival.
> http://sheepandwool.com/


Hmmm, maybe we should schedule a meet up. You planning to go to VT S&W, too?


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I am going to the Southern Adirondack Sheep and wool the end of September and Rhinebeck in October. I would like a meet up.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great link!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

nellig said:


> I am going to the Southern Adirondack Sheep and wool the end of September and Rhinebeck in October. I would like a meet up.


We'll all have to talk.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nellig said:


> I am going to the Southern Adirondack Sheep and wool the end of September and Rhinebeck in October. I would like a meet up.


May go to the Southern Adirondack one to only 2hrs and 31 mins away. It looks smaller and more countryfied then Rhinebeck but I will be going to there any way.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Love Rhinebeck I will be going again this year.... Lineing up my projects for the winter ahead


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Where in Vt?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Where in Vt?


Go to the top of the post there is a link to click on I found 2 in Vermont with there IP addresses.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Where in Vt?


I think this is their last year at the Tunbridge Fairgrounds, just just a bit north and west of White River Junction. Now I have to double check.

Yup, Tunbridge. http://vtsheepandwoolfest.com/


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

SAFF in October in Asheville, NC


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought I would bring this back to every one's sight. Very cool is any one going to any?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Tomorrow I will be at the one in Ringoes, NJ


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I thought I would bring this back to every one's sight. Very cool is any one going to any?


I plan on going to Southern Adirondack on Sunday. Going Rhinbeck as well but the day isn't set yet.


----------

